# October 15, 2009 virtual candle thread.



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

So I was thinking that it might be good to have a tribute thread here today for Pregnancy & Infant loss Awareness day to add our little one's names and whatever else we want to say. So, I guess here goes!





































































































Thinking of all of you strong, wonderful ladies and your precious babies! I so wish that they could all be here with us right now, and that a day like today did not even have to exist!

Siodhachan, lost at 17 weeks on December 2, 2007. We love you and miss you terribly, especially during this time of year when we got to hear your heartbeat for the first 2 times, which ended up being the only times... and daydreaming about the day we'd get to meet you and hold you. Unfortunately we ended up meeting you far too soon and our time together was far too short. You fit so perfectly in our hands and I wish I could have kept you there forever! But I will have to be at peace with only getting to keep you in memory and in my heart. You will be there forever, little one!


----------



## Dirkey (Sep 17, 2008)

Little Sean, we miss you so much. We barely knew you were there before you were gone but you've changed me profoundly. I miss you with every heartbeat and will never forget you my first little one. You are loved.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Norah Claire, lost at 40 weeks
We miss you and love you...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you for doing this.

For Mary Elizabeth, our first loss ten years ago.

And for Samuel Paul and Maria Hope, our recent losses in the last few months.

Know that you were and are loved.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

For my sweet, sweet Freja who we loved in our arms for fifteen days, and in our hearts forever.
















And the little one who we lost exactly one year before we said goodbye to her









_Don't tell me it's not worth fightin' for.
I can't help it - there's nothin' I want more.
You know it's true,
Everything I do - I do it for you._








For all my wonderful friends, who have been my life support over the past six months. I am remembering all your babies today, and always.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

For our first little life that we created together, July 2008.








For our sweet Lachlan, who spent 8 precious days together with us, April 2009. I love you and miss you so, so much.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

For my darling Duncan, forever in our hearts. We miss you and love you dearly.
















For all of my friends and mamas that have lost little ones. You ladies have been such a great support to me. I love you all. Such a wonderful group of mamas.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

For our first boy Milos Moonbeam. We love you.
















For all the Moms with broken hearts all around the world.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

For my twins lost at 10 weeks, Cache and Xavier.

















For my friend's baby born still at 40 weeks, Adice.

















And for all the broken hearts out there grieving the loss of a baby

















Thanks for this thread.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

To our tiny one we lost at 8 weeks, April 2009. Our much loved and wanted sweet surprise.

And to all of you who have experienced loss. May hope, peace, and healing fill your hearts.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

: For Emma Faith, born on her due date, the day before Infant Loss Day. Loved eternally.






















: For Asher, our tiny one who was able to stay with us for just 6 weeks of pregnancy. So wanted. Left us 10th September 2007.






















: For every mama here who cannot hold her child in her arms but holds them in her heart.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

For my precious Gideon Elliott. I miss you so much every single day, little guy. Those few hours will never, ever be enough.








For Butterball. You may have been very tiny, but you are also very loved and missed.








For Emma and Josie, who I always think of as Gideon's playmates, somewhere out there - all three born and lost in a 4 day span.








For all the babies who are not in their parents arms tonight.








For all the moms, dads, grandparents, aunts, uncles, siblings, family and friends who are missing a little one today and every day.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

for our daughter Joslyn Marie who we miss and love everyday. i still can't believe you are gone and wish you were about to celebrate your first birthday around this time as this is when we wish you had been born. rest in the clouds and know we will be with you one day.





































for all of the mamas who have lost a child big or small, my thoughts are with you and your sweet babies


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Walker







Gabriel


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

For our Sunny








For our Noel








For our Tulia

I never held any of you in my arms but will hold each of you in my heart forever.....








to every momma who had to say good-bye too soon....








That each of you find peace and comfort today and always....

Amy


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Missing you my Matthew Jacob. and loving you always. You left us in February 2008 and I'll always love you. I love having your little spirit with me and with all of us. I can't wait to meet you someday. I'll bet you are so beautiful.


----------



## rumi79 (Aug 31, 2008)

for all our babies...

Thank God for you ladies!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

For Kennedy I'll never forget how happy I was when I found out about you. I wanted to scream it from the mountaintops. I love you so much little one.








For Poppy. Within two days I found out that you were growing inside me, and then you were gone. Those two days changed my life and I love you.








For Hope You were the one thing that made me happy during a terrible time.








For Tristan I forgive the reasons, I forgive the person, and I forgive my body for not protecting you. I am so sorry, my precios little angel. I am sorry and I love you.

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

For each and every mama out there who has lost a child.






















And for all the little ones who are greatly missed by their mamas, the daddies, families and friends.


















































To each of my lost ones, I love you, I miss you, I'll meet you some day.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

for Charlie















for my two angels lost after him








for those babies who join mine in heaven


----------



## animallover (Nov 20, 2007)

For Gabriel Francis lost at 17 weeks in March 2007. Miss ya baby.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

My Love


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

for all of your babies.


----------



## colorclash (Jul 14, 2009)

for our little Lima Bean that we lost 3 months and 2 days ago.

I just imagined all of our little babies playing with eachother and being there for eachother, just as we are all here for eachother. I am so thankful that I know a little about each one of your little babies.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

for Evelyn Skye

Our sweet baby that we lost December 11, 2009 at 17 weeks. We think of you every day and wish that you were here with us. My heart is forever broken
















for all of your babies. Thanks you for being a source of support for me when no one else understands my pain.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Candles
One for Hope.
One for Camber ("Cobweb").
Three for women close to me.
And silence, thoughts, and a broken heart for everyone I don't know.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

for Baby 4 1/2 - 5 weeks, March 23,07








for Angel 14 weeks, July 2,07







for Angela 15 weeks, July 8,07








for Andrew 8 weeks, 5 days, Sept 22/07 ruptured ectopic








for Aubree 9 weeks, Dec 5/07








for William 10 weeks, May 17/08

My darling babies,

Mama and your brother and sisters talked about you today and how we can't wait to meet you when our day comes. We talked about how old you would all be, what you would be doing, what you would look like and how much fun we would all have together. Your brother and sisters know that you are with them in spirit everywhere they go and they embrace that.

Your mama, well, I miss you and selfishly want you here with me. Although you are tattooed on my body forever, I still can't get enough of you. I forlongly look at fluffy little heads and imagine myself smelling your sweet newborn smell while I nestle you at my breast. I love you all.

Mama


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

THank you for this thread.








for my precious Shalom lost at 7 weeks. I will never forget you, precious life. You came quietly and left quietly. You caused me no physical pain even while I was losing you. You wanted nothing but the best for your mommy. See, I`m crying now, coz time and space cannot heal the wound.. My only comfort is that you are with the One who loves you most. You are dancing in the presence of the Heavenly Father. Losing you has made Heaven much closer than ever.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

for Max Joachim








for all my friends here who I've met under the most dire of circumstances and who have showed me I can hope again.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

For my 2 precious angels who I only got to hold in my womb. I miss you and wish you were here.





























For every mother and father missing a baby today.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

for "Christian," lost 10/2000








for Lil'Man's twin, vanished 12/2007






















for all the babies my former friend V has lost








for the little one my former friend M lost this past spring








for all the babyloss mamas and daddies and their precious angels


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

For those never forgotten








For those left behind


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

lost but never forgotten. I will hold you in heaven little ones















to all of my mama friends who have lost and have helped me through. May we all find peace.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

For our darling baby who came just too early. And for all my friends and moms out there going through the same thing.
We will always remember you
You will always be in our hearts
One day we will join you
And our hearts will once again be one


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

for the little one we lost last September

You were so loved every day that you were with us. Not a day goes by that I don't wish I could have held you in my arms. I made things hard on myself yesterday and went to your Aunt Lisa's house. I held little Josiah and couldn't help but think of you. You'd be just a few weeks older than him and it's so hard not to hold him and wonder. Luckily, his smiles are contagious. I miss you.


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

Everett Edwin....stopped growing at 15wks, died at 25 wks, stayed inside for 7 wks.
And for my mom, who finally gets to cradle a grandchild.

For all the mama's who've shared their stories with me.

For every infant i've read in the obit in the paper.


----------

